# Tomorrow the S2 (E4GT) gets a makeover



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

I will be turning my black E4GT to white tomorrow. Yay... going to look sexy. but I will miss the back of black version ( I prefer the way it feels)


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Tried to get pictures done of the process but apparently my boss did not like the idea...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xrayz540 (Jul 4, 2011)

kool i did mine like 10 days ago and its nice


----------

